# Can we root 2.11.605.9



## cwd500 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just got the phone, after my bionic took a swim in orange juice. When I got it the orignal owner had it updated to 2.11.605.9. Is there any way I can root it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

no root yet unless you downgrade to 605.5 and root it

instructions here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1401959

MUST ADD:

*WARNING THIS WILL WIPE YOUR PHONE, DATA APPS EVERYTHING*


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

Get the ruu for 605.5 and root that, then update with pre rooted 605.9.

R3Ds Themes


----------

